# 2.8x LCD Loupe



## tallrob (Jun 3, 2013)

Just fyi, I ordered a cheap LCD Loupe for my M from ebay, for $13.99, and it's actually pretty good. It's magnetically attached to a bracket that screws into the tripod thread, and makes a nice tight seal to view the LCD screen for critical focusing in daylight. It adds considerable size to the camera but for extended shooting it really speeds everything up in manual focus, which is what I've been doing to eschew the slow AF.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-8X-3-V6-LCD-Viewfinder-Magnifer-Extender-Hood-for-Canon-Mirrorless-EOS-M-EOSM-/330865381071


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice how about a pic on the camera I've been thinking of getting something like this since I mainly use the m for video


----------



## Darius (Aug 2, 2013)

Is there any better quality loupes available for the EOS M, I have used this one and it's pretty good, but I would like something even better now.


----------



## pharp (Aug 2, 2013)

I bought one as well - I found the frame and loupe cowel to be good quailty, but I hated the magnifying lens, just awful, so I fixed it - chopped off the back third of the loupe. This makes for a great sunshade and I can still touch the screen. The magnetic attachment is well implemented. I'm satisfied for now, but I'd really look elsewhere if I was doing video.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 2, 2013)

looks not a bad proposition. No use for articulating screens such as the T3i 60D etc obviously (which I'm more inclined to use for video) but may be an option for my M and 7D.

Does the tripod fixing repeat, i.e. can you still mount the camera on a tripod with the screen frame attached to the camera?

Cheers and thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Aug 2, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> looks not a bad proposition. No use for articulating screens such as the T3i 60D etc obviously (which I'm more inclined to use for video) but may be an option for my M and 7D.
> 
> Does the tripod fixing repeat, i.e. can you still mount the camera on a tripod with the screen frame attached to the camera?
> 
> Cheers and thanks for the heads up.



According to the images it looks like it does have a 1/4" tripod attachment on the bottom, so yes. 

I'd still not mount a big heavy lens onto the camera because it's a pretty cheap mount. Probably just the lug embedded in the plastic and a screw embedded in the plastic on top. Put enough force or strain and the mount will just break. But for this price...that's what I'd generally expect.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 3, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > looks not a bad proposition. No use for articulating screens such as the T3i 60D etc obviously (which I'm more inclined to use for video) but may be an option for my M and 7D.
> ...



Fair enough point, but my heavy lens has a tripod ring...


----------



## Drizzt321 (Aug 3, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > paul13walnut5 said:
> ...



In that case, go ahead!

Although from the pictures Roger at LR has released with the 500 or 600 on the EOS-M, it looks really funny.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 3, 2013)

Maybe Hoodman will make one-can always ask them


----------

